# Arborescence albums photos



## Siilvano (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis satisfait de mon Apple TV, il correspond bien à mon besoin.

Sauf sur un point : l'arborescence de mes albums iphoto n'est pas reproduite. C'est vraiment dommage. Y a t il une solution simple et propre pour la retrouver ?

Merci de votre aide.

Sylvain


----------



## Siilvano (26 Février 2010)

Bon, bin ... elle doit être nulle ma question


----------

